# verstehe Fehlermeldung nicht



## Arndtinho (13. November 2003)

Guten Morgen,

aufgrund des DB-Crash bei Tutorial.de, ist mein Beitrag verschwunden. Also hier nochmal neu.
Wenn ich eine DB (Access) öffne, erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung.

' Datenbank öffnen
Set Db = OpenDatabase("sb.mdb", False, False)
Set Rs = Db.OpenRecordset("kunden")

Fehlermeldung:

'Laufzeitfehler 3024: Datei sb.mdb nicht gefunden'

Wo ist der Fehler? Die Datei existiert im gleichen Ordner und richtig geschrieben hab ich es auch.

Gruß Arndtinho


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. November 2003)

Hast Du das evtl. mal mit einer ADO-Verbindung versucht? Ansonsten solltest Du auch lieber noch App.Path vor den Dateinamen setzen, sonst wird nämlich im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis des Betriebssystems gesucht.


----------



## Arndtinho (13. November 2003)

*Fehler*

Wenn ich den Path mit angebe, erhalte ich diese Meldung:

'Laufzeitfehler 3343 nicht erkennbares Datenbankformat'


Gruß Arndtinho


----------



## ANI (13. November 2003)

hallo Arndtinho,

1. ich habe mir angewöhnt beim Declarieren der Variablen immer das Wörtchen DAO davor zuschreiben.

Dim DB as DAO.Database
Dim RS as DAO.Recordset

2. Dario Linsky hat recht. Du musst immer den kompletten Pfad z.B. App.Path & "\sb.mdb" angeben.

3. Prüfe bitte Deine Referenz auf Microsoft DAO. Wenn es eine Access 97-Datenbank ist, dann wird der DAO 3.1 benötigt. Ist es eine Access 2000-Datenbank, wird der DAO 3.6 dafür benötigt. 

Ich könnte mir daher den 'Laufzeitfehler 3343 nicht erkennbares Datenbankformat'
erklären.

Probier es mal aus.

ANI


----------



## Arndtinho (13. November 2003)

*Re:*

Danke für Eure Tipps.
Ich habe es hinbekommen und es funktioniert jetzt auch. Ein weiteres Problem hab ich in einem neuen Thema ("Werte weitergeben") geschildert. 

Gruß Arndtinho


----------

